# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Partilha de algas

## Almeida Oliveira

Olá amigos "salgados" :SbSourire:  

Gostaria de saber como poderei proceder à troca de algas... macroalgas, porque o meu aquário está cheio de Caulerpa Proliphera e agora procurava algas avermelhadas para pôr o aquário em grande! :Pracima:  Mas tem sido difícil encontrar alguém que se dedique a algas. Ser´que aqui terei sorte? :yb677:  

A ver se coloco uma foto do meu aqua...

Abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas
 :SbSourire2:  
Aquários exclusivamente de algas... :Smile:  uma ideia diferente.

Corais não te agradam tanto?

Com certeza que se colocares um pedido de troca de algas com outros membros na área dos particulares, poderás conseguir a troca de algumas macro-algas.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

É claro que não posso enviar algas praí, aliás até posso, mas chegariam aí em mau estado. Aqui tem algas muito bonitas, aqui umas mais tropicais e tal, aí tem as laminárias que eu adoro...penso que em vez de um aquário separado só com algas, um refúgio seria o ideal, até podias colocar umas marinhas e cavalos marinhos nele porque tem pouca circulação...eu só não tenho refúgio porque na zona onde está o meu aquário não posso por.

----------


## Almeida Oliveira

Olá amigos aquariofilos. Gosto bastante deste aspecto do aquario só me faltando mesmo especies diferentes de algas. Corais não porque dão mais trabalho e não acho interessante.

Abraço... vou tentar na área de particulares. Depois tento colocar mais uma foto do aquario actual que tem as algas mais crescidas... eheehheh

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, acho uma ideia interessante!

Gostava mesmo que colocasses fotos do aquario em geral...

Já agora como podas?  :HaEbouriffe:   tesourada?


Que peixes tens?


Força  :SbOk5:

----------


## Almeida Oliveira

Em cima já está uma geral do aqua, mas coloco mais algumas fotos do aquário todo. O interesse das algas num aquário deste tipo é a parte visual com as correntes e as algas a movimentarem-se ao sabor dos movimentos da água.

Pteragon
Zebrassoma
Hepatus
Espécies de "peixe-palhaço" (ocellaris e bicinctus, penso)
Donzelas (Dominó (Dascyllus trimaculatus); Yellow Tailed Blue(Chrysiptera parasema) )
muita rocha... 50 kgs ou mais.
aqua de 440 litros, penso.
Tenho também um acuminatus a adaptar-se.

Já tentei ter por duas vezes o Copperband Butterflyfish (Chelmon rostratus) mas morreram. A última vez vi que o Zebrassoma o chateava muito e acabou por enfraquecer e morrer. É o peixe que mais gosto, mas está a ser dificil ter um. :Frown: 

Depois, alguns eremitas para limpar... mas estou necessitado de renovar também.

Para a poda das algas basta pegar num ramo e fazer um novelo daquilo que vem agarrado. Perto da areia tenho de ter cuidado porque senão vem junto com a alga. :Smile: 

Abraço. Ficam umas fotos. tentei tirar aos peixes mas ou é da máquina/fotógrafo ou os peixes estão bastante activos. :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Almeida,

um prespectiva "salgada" singular e original; e muito interessante estecticamente.  :Pracima:  
Julgo que estara carregado de micro organismos (Amphipods, copepods, pequenos ophiuros, etc?)
Lamento não poder ajudar, com alguma diversidade de algas ficaria espectacular

Abraço

----------


## Almeida Oliveira

> Boas Almeida,
> 
> um prespectiva "salgada" singular e original; e muito interessante estecticamente.  
> Julgo que estara carregado de micro organismos (Amphipods, copepods, pequenos ophiuros, etc?)
> Lamento não poder ajudar, com alguma diversidade de algas ficaria espectacular
> 
> Abraço



Bem, eu não sei como se chamam os "bichinhos" que andam lá a passar mas já vi que amphipods tenho aos montes. :SbSourire21: 

E tenho uns bichos que têm várias perninhas e um núcleo central que andam por todo o aquário e nas rochas (até nos filtros se metem). São tipo polvos, mas não sei o nome. Deixo umas fotos

----------


## Almeida Oliveira

Agora vem a surpresa e podem ver como está o aquário depois de uma "poda" valente. :SbSourire2:  Claro que esta alga não se cansa de crescer e tem sido fantástico ver que ela corresponde sempre acabando por "tapar" o aquário novamente.

Podem ver na foto no antes (cheio de alga) e agora com alga mais rasa.

Continuo à procura de uma avermelhada/acastanhada, sem êxito. :yb677:   :Icon Cry:  

Abraço

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Tens sempre a hipótese de colocar algas da nossa costa. Basta ires ao Cabo Raso e tens lá diferentes tipos de algas.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Almeida,

esses bichinos que parecem polvos são Ophiuros e são optimos como equipa de limpeza o mesmo acontecendo com os grandes Amphipods que tens :Pracima:  . Um peixe espectacular que ficaria feliz de aí morar, já que é o ambiente natural dele(algas) seria o Chaetodermis pencilligerus (peixe folha): resistente, desenrascado, come tudo, pacifico mas defende-se bem, e com um comportamento bastante interessante (junto uma foto do meu).
Parabens, aqua espectacular

Um abraço

----------


## glaucocurvello

Amigo, fui no litoral no fim de ano e peguei algumas espécies de algas e plantas para o meu marinho, nunca tive plantas ou macro algas no aquário marinho, o que preciso para mante-las bonitas como no seu aquario?

Abraço





> Agora vem a surpresa e podem ver como está o aquário depois de uma "poda" valente. Claro que esta alga não se cansa de crescer e tem sido fantástico ver que ela corresponde sempre acabando por "tapar" o aquário novamente.
> 
> Podem ver na foto no antes (cheio de alga) e agora com alga mais rasa.
> 
> Continuo à procura de uma avermelhada/acastanhada, sem êxito.  
> 
> Abraço

----------


## Almeida Oliveira

Estava aqui a ver as minhas últimas mensagens que coloquei no fórum e foi em 2008!!!! Incrível! A partir daí foi sempre a desfrutar do aquário até que...

Novidades do meu aquário: *venho aqui dar as más notícias* :yb620:  :Prabaixo: 

Depois de todos estes anos com o aquário com macroalgas, mais propriamente caulerpa prolliphera, o Percula 120 bow front acabou por dar os primeiros problemas. Bem, não foi o aquário mas sim o tampo de madeira que o suporta!

*Esta foi a primeira situação:* o tampo de madeira tipo mdf ou contraplacado acabou por ter infiltração de água que se foi acumulando ao longo dos anos em que nós não temos atenção e com as limpezas de motores e isso acabamos por deixar escorrer água salgada que acaba com tudo. Este tampo do Percula tem um mau acabamento pois não tem proteção na parte de trás onde o contraplacado fica exposto à água salgada que vai escorrendo. Assim, começou a inchar e mesmo a levantar o aquário.
Fui adiando a resolução do problema mas decidi, durante este ano de 2011 (início) que tinha de alterar o tampo. Adiei dado o trabalho que se tem de ter pois tive de tirar toda a rocha, peixes e vazar o aqua. Fi-lo e apesar do trabalho não me arrependo pois o problema estava resolvido e os peixes e rocha viva acabaram por não sofrer as consequências desse processo, a não ser 2 pseudochromis que não se adaptaram e não conseguiram esperar pelo seu regresso ao aqua.

Enquanto pedi a um carpinteiro para fazer o tampo (agora num material mais resistente) os peixes e rocha estiveram num aquário de água doce (com a água do percula, a que estavam habituados, claro) e com as condições mínimas para sobreviverem (temperatura, circulação, limpeza...).

Depois de resolvido o problema do tampo, voltei a encher o aquário com água salgada natural (a areia comprei de nova) e os peixes e rocha foram fazendo a sua lenta transição para o percula agora renovado.

Com esta mudança acabei por decidir investir um pouco mais e lançar-me nos corais e fui adquirindo frags de euphylia, xénias, zoanthus, sarcophyton que penso serem os mais fáceis de manter.

Em Junho/Julho deste ano tenho o aquário com os mesmos peixes tendo acrescentado um "picasso" porque é sempre um peixe fantástico embora os que comprei até hoje acabaram por morrer (tipo saltar do aquário e assim). Foi por ver um "picasso" antigo todo seco por detrás do percula na altura das mudanças que optei por adquirir outro e tentar.

Macroalgas não consegui manter (muita tinha deitado fora... arrependídissimo) com a pouca que tentei neste "novo" aquário de corais.

Tudo corria bem... peixes, frags de corais a desenvolver e fui de férias em Agosto.

*A segunda situação* (a pior de todas): regresso de férias em 21 de Agosto e o que vejo... *tudo perdido*!!!! :Icon Cry:  :Prabaixo:  :yb620: 

O desespero total! :EEK!:  Entrada em casa, o ligar a luz e esta não dar, ir ao quadro geral de eletricidade e ver que o quadro disparou, ir à sala e receber as más notícias (o cheiro também fazia esperar o pior)... todos os seres vivos do aquário tinham morrido!

A água completamente branca e leitosa, uma pasta branca/acastanhada na superfície e o aquário completamente parado!

Algo tinha feito disparar o quadro geral e a luz foi-se pelo menos durante 10 dias!!! :Prabaixo: 
Bem, o pior é que este ano foi o ano em que se foi de férias com muita coisa no congelador! O cheiro na cozinha era insuportável! 
Estão a ver uma pessoa a chegar de férias que correram bem e logo no primeiro dia de chegar de férias ter de limpar frigorífico e aquário! :Icon Cry:  :Cool: 

Bem , com tudo perdido tinha era mesmo que resolver aquilo. Apesar da catástrofe o aquário até foi rápido depois de ligar o escumador mas mesmo assim parecia um aquário de enterro e eu apenas desejava salvar a rocha viva que pudesse existir.

Quanto ao frigorífico foram dias/semanas a tentar retirar o cheiro.

Apesar de ter ficado a pensar em desfazer-me de tudo, hoje, 9 de Outubro de 2011, posso dizer que vou continuar e tentar começar de novo. Apenas queria relatar o sucedido para "desabafar" com pessoas que estão no mesmo hobby e por outro lado chamar a atenção para possíveis situações futuras que fazem perder, de um momento para o outro, todo o investimento feito durante anos.

Como está o aquário neste momento? Depois de ter tornado a água cristalina com a ajuda do escumador e filtração química acabei por adquirir equipas de limpeza (eremitas e nassários) para retirar toda e qualquer matéria morta que pudesse estar no aquário e que eu não consegui aceder.

Para que os eremitas não ficassem dispersos por todo o aquário coloquei rocha a rocha num recipiente de plástico dentro do próprio aquário e durante 1 a 3 dias colocava os eremitas nesse recipiente para se concentrarem apenas naquelas rochas e resultou. 

Ao mesmo tempo, fui fazendo mudas de água (água salgada natural) e vou continuar a fazê-lo, pelo menos uma vez por mês.
Como fui ao Cabo Raso tenho também camarões da nossa costa - Palaemon elegans e serratus (já vi alguns a comerem eremitas! :EEK!: ).

A rocha viva não morreu por completo mas houve partes que se perderam ficando essa área branca.

Neste momento, é o meu objetivo ter limpeza total da matéria morta e mudas de água mais frequentes.

Depois coloco uma foto dos corais que tinha adquirido antes desta tragédia e do aquário como ele está agora para comparar com 2008, pelo menos, que estava bem bonito agora que olho para a foto! Que saudades!  :SbSourire19: 

Causa do corte de eletricidade: a bomba da aquamedic (ocean runner 2500, das antigas) ou melhor a bobine da ventoinha estalou e vê-se mesmo o cobre (penso que seja cobre por dentro) tendo provocado curto circuito e corte de luz. Ou seja, o material ficou velho e danificou-se provocando a morte de todo o aquário.

O azar todo é que aconteceu em férias. Impressionante é que esta bomba funciona 24h sobre 24h e 365 dias por ano e lembrou-se de ter problemas logo em Agosto, quando eu me encontrava em férias.


Assim, para que tal não volte a acontecer deve-se ter em conta a mudança de bombas de X em X anos por novas apesar do investimento que se tem de fazer pois os custos são maiores depois. 
Tentar pedir a alguém que passe lá por casa para ver se está tudo ok.
Outras situações em estudo é ligar uma webcam ao aquário para poder aceder via internet, por exemplo.

Agora, começar de novo e devagar! Que paciência! :Palmas:  :Pracima: 

Abraço.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Caro Almeida,

Como eu te compreendo... Vê aqui

Força na recuperação. O que não nos mata torna-nos mais fortes!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

A Lei de Murphy no seu melhor - "Se algo pode dar errado, dará errado da pior maneira, no pior momento e de modo a causar o maior estrago possível"

Força aí amigo... não desistas, quase todos passamos por uma situação semelhante. O stress em que eu fico nos 15 segundos em que vou no elevador, quando chego de férias ou de passar um fim de semana fora.

----------


## Almeida Oliveira

Nuno, já somos dois. :yb620: 

Obrigado pelas palavras de motivação, amigos.

Vou colocar umas fotos do aqua como está agora onde se pode ver a RV ainda a funcionar e a que morreu (parte branca nas rochas) e equipa de limpeza.

Gostaria de saber a vossa opinião sobre o aqua e como fazer para colocar isto a bombar novamente, cheio de alga coralina e isso. A parte branca da RV (rocha morta) volta a ganhar alga coralina ou já é muito difícil.

Entretanto apenas coloquei um produto químico de bactérias e o purple up. Há mês e meio que ando a tentar recuperar o aqua.
Esta semana coloquei umas xénias e agora tenho pensado nos camarões que já é a segunda vez que os vejo a comer eremitas... assim fico sem equipa de limpeza, não? Já aconteceu a alguém o mesmo?

O layout ainda não é definitivo.
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> É claro que não posso enviar algas praí, aliás até posso, mas chegariam aí em mau estado. Aqui tem algas muito bonitas, aqui umas mais tropicais e tal, aí tem as laminárias que eu adoro...penso que em vez de um aquário separado só com algas, um refúgio seria o ideal, até podias colocar umas marinhas e cavalos marinhos nele porque tem pouca circulação...eu só não tenho refúgio porque na zona onde está o meu aquário não posso por.


 :Olá:  Estava a ler o topico porque já partilhei algas e já partilharam comigo também, longe de imaginar que iria dar no relato da perda do sistema ... também já tive algumas paragens mas felizmente nunca perdi tudo e trocar bombas não constitui garantia, até porque a bomba nova pode trazer defeito ... a webcam e alguém a visitar regularmente o sistema, serão abordagens que oferecem mais garantias. Aprende-se com os erros e devemos tornar-mo-nos mais experiententes e mais fortes e segue-se para frente com mais capacidade.

Relativamente ao envio de algas, já enviei algas da nossa costa para os Açores, mais concretamente para a Ana Massa, e chegaram lá bem. Também já me enviaram Chaetomorpha e tenho aqui uns actinodiscos verdes que o João Castelo me ofereceu, na realidade era um que se multiplicou em muitos. Tudo isto foi transportado por correio verde. No caso das algas, estas devem ser colocadas dentro de um saco de plástico húmido, ou seja, apenas com um pouco de água para humedecer as paredes do saco de plástico. Este saco com as algas é fechado e por sua vez colocado dentro de outro saco de plástico para de depois ser colocado na caixa ou envelope do correio verde.

Venda Frags - Só me apetece é oferecer coisas. Estarei doente ?

Aquário marinho tematico: 0-5m profundidade nos Açores

Como enviar corais pelo correio

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Nuno, já somos dois.
> 
> Obrigado pelas palavras de motivação, amigos.
> 
> Vou colocar umas fotos do aqua como está agora onde se pode ver a RV ainda a funcionar e a que morreu (parte branca nas rochas) e equipa de limpeza.
> 
> Gostaria de saber a vossa opinião sobre o aqua e como fazer para colocar isto a bombar novamente, cheio de alga coralina e isso. A parte branca da RV (rocha morta) volta a ganhar alga coralina ou já é muito difícil.
> 
> Entretanto apenas coloquei um produto químico de bactérias e o purple up. Há mês e meio que ando a tentar recuperar o aqua.
> ...


Boas!

Como o meu aquário era basicamente uma selva de corais com alguma água, achei os danos na água, areia e rocha demasiado fortes para pensar em recuperar alguma coisa. O cheiro era pior do que o do frigorífico e sabes bem do que falo.

Por isso gastei 15 litros de lixívia. A rocha também levou com o tratamento e alguma já nem sequer vou usar. A areia foi toda fora.

No teu caso iria continuar a mudar água e faria testes frequentes a nitrato e fosfato. Um filtro de algas também daria jeito para exportar porcaria. Estaria muito atento a algas nocivas e atrasaria ao máximo a entrada da mais seres vivos. 

O teu risco é a tua rocha ter ficado carregada de fosfatos que irão condicionar o teu sistema para sempre. Eu terei o mesmo problema mas como eliminei grande parte da matéria decomposta e estou a contar ter mais 4 meses de cura, talvez me safe.

Abraço

PS também usei lixívia no frigorífico e o cheiro desapareceu quase na totalidade num dia. Honestamente espero que nunca mais precises deste conselho.  :SbOk5:

----------


## Almeida Oliveira

Quero apenas dizer que aproveitei o meu tópico de 2008 para referir o que aconteceu em 2011, já que tinha neste fórum uma fotografia do meu aqua passado, cheio de algas. No entanto, o meu objetivo agora é outro talvez.

Colocar corais (frags) e peixes resistentes (poucos) como o peixe-dragão (pterois volitans) e Peixe-Picasso (Rhinecanthus aculeatus) e pouco mais.

Neste momento, queria ver alga coralina a tapar o aquário todo.

Outro pormenor é que esta semana a bomba de puxar e repor água da Tunze (Osmolator) parece que também foi-se. Porque o aparelho dá sinal verde e quando a água desce não se ouve o barulho caraterístico a puxar água e o aparelho fica continuamente com a luz vermelha a piscar no low. Por isso, também vou ter de ver como me arranjo a encontrar uma nova bomba para isto.

Abraço


P.S: Nuno, também utilizei lixívia no frigo e resolveu-se. :SbOk2:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Quero apenas dizer que aproveitei o meu tópico de 2008 para referir o que aconteceu em 2011, já que tinha neste fórum uma fotografia do meu aqua passado, cheio de algas. No entanto, o meu objetivo agora é outro talvez.
> 
> Colocar corais (frags) e peixes resistentes (poucos) como o peixe-dragão (pterois volitans) e Peixe-Picasso (Rhinecanthus aculeatus) e pouco mais.
> 
> Neste momento, queria ver alga coralina a tapar o aquário todo.
> 
> Outro pormenor é que esta semana a bomba de puxar e repor água da Tunze (Osmolator) parece que também foi-se. Porque o aparelho dá sinal verde e quando a água desce não se ouve o barulho caraterístico a puxar água e o aparelho fica continuamente com a luz vermelha a piscar no low. Por isso, também vou ter de ver como me arranjo a encontrar uma nova bomba para isto.
> 
> Abraço
> ...


O repositor do osmolator cumpre e é baratucho mas tem uma vida util para aí de 3 anos, pelo menos nas minhas mãos.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> também vou ter de ver como me arranjo a encontrar uma nova bomba para isto.


A Bubbles tem bombas dessas.
Tenho 3 no meu sistema... também devia ter uma suplente... já tive, mas foi necessária...para repor uma bomba que inchou e inchou...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Quero apenas dizer que aproveitei o meu tópico de 2008 para referir o que aconteceu em 2011, já que tinha neste fórum uma fotografia do meu aqua passado, cheio de algas. No entanto, o meu objetivo agora é outro talvez.
> 
> Colocar corais (frags) e peixes resistentes (poucos) como o peixe-dragão (pterois volitans) e Peixe-Picasso (Rhinecanthus aculeatus) e pouco mais.


 :Olá:  O Rinhecanthus aculeatus não é um peixe adequado para ter com invertebrados ... corais, camarões, etc... mais tarde ou mais cedo pode acabar a dar cabo desses animais, além disso necessita de aí uns 300 litros de volume livre para poder viver bem e é agressivo para os outros peixes embora possa ser menos do que o Balistoides conspicilium ... aqui pode-se ver numa das imagens um com corais que podem ser falsos corais ou uma imagem sub-aquática ... seja o que for e embora viva no recife, não é adequado para viver com invertebrados num sistema de recife. Aqui podes ler mais sobre o comportamento deste peixe. Poderá ser uma boa adição para um sistema onde apenas tenhas algas como tinhas antes, até porque essas algas ajudarão a dar conta dos muitos resíduos orgânicos que resultam de manter um peixe desses.

Relativamente ao Pterois volitans, ou outros Pterois, além de serem venenosos, poluem muito devido ao seu modo de alimentação e são uma ameaça para camarões e peixes que lhes caibam na boca. O seu modo de ataque é interessante ... observam a presa à distância e aproximam-se lentamente, em seguida abrem as sua barbatanas peitorais em forma de leque, e desse modo tornam-se maiores e como que barram a saída para a presa, esta fica desorientada e comete o erro de avançar em direcção ao Pterois, que no momento certo a aspira para dentro da boca e começa o processo de ingerir e deglutir. A digestão pode levar alguns dias, após o que caça novamente.

Se pretendes um peixe interessante e compatível com invertebrados sésseis, repito, sésseis, ou seja fixos, porque camarões, lagostas ... eremitas podem constituir presas e alimento para o peixe em causa! ... podes ter o Choerodon fasciatus ... ao contrário de outros labros/bodiões, este não se enfia no areão para repousar durante a noite e assim não perturba a vida que lá vive ... fica a sugestão.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Colocar corais (frags) (...) o peixe-dragão (pterois volitans)


Mmmm.... se se descolarem ou caírem os corais, não estás a pensar por a mão dentro de água, certo?

----------


## Almeida Oliveira

Olá, mais uma vez. :yb677: 




> O repositor do osmolator cumpre e é baratucho mas tem uma vida util para aí de 3 anos, pelo menos nas minhas mãos.


Sim, foi o tempo aproximado da minha bomba. E a maior parte das vezes a bomba ligava apenas numa parte do dia. Só, ultimamente, é que estava a funcionar ininterruptamente.





> A Bubbles tem bombas dessas.
> Tenho 3 no meu sistema... também devia ter uma suplente... já tive, mas foi necessária...para repor uma bomba que inchou e inchou...


Sim, já vi e não está caro. Tenho de resolver a questão de qualquer maneira.




Quantos aos peixes o "picasso" era uma das hipóteses para colocar com o Pterois e como gosto dele fica 2 em 1. Mas tendo em conta o comportamento deste peixe (por experiência) e as suas mandíbulas fortes, claro que ter invertebrados é quase impossível. Ele ataca mesmo a própria rocha e quando dá uma dentada, é uma dentada a sério! :Coradoeolhos: 
Quanto ao espaço, embora não seja muito o percula ainda leva uns 400 litros... penso que entre os 360-400.


Sei que não é tarefa fácil e depois de colocar o Pterois Volitans tenho de ter atenções redobradas, mas as pinças, tesouras e luvas podem ajudar.

Tinha pensado mesmo só colocar um pterois volitans que em princípio é resistente e se acontecer o mesmo apenas terei o desgosto de ver um peixe a morrer.

Para já, vou deixando o aqua evoluir e depois pensar se enveredo pelos corais ou se volto às macro-algas.

Abraço e obrigado

----------


## Almeida Oliveira

No rescaldo dos acontecimentos e à espera que o aqua estabilize fazndo tpa´s de água salgada natural mais frequentes, introdução de bactérias, purple up e kalkwasser para além de um material filtrante que dura sensivelmente 6 meses (não sei agora o nome) estive a olhar para aquário e a achar que as macroalgas deveriam voltar ao contrário da minha decisão de me lançar nos corais desde Junho de 2011... e fica mais barato, também! Isso também e muito importante, nesta altura. :yb668:  :EEK!: 

Algumas perguntas:
1.Introduzi camarões da nossa costa e tenho reparado que eles andam a comer a minha equipa de limpeza (eremitas). É normal, ou são os eremitas que morrem e eles apoderam-se da matéria morta?
São muitos eremitas e nassários, mas já é a terceira vez que vejo os camarões a comer eremitas inteiros (já fora da concha).

2.Qual o efeito de se introduzir bioballs no escumador? Tenho visto escumadores  dessa forma e pergunto-me qual o benefício? 

3.Qual a melhor forma de aumentar a alga coralina? Neste momento tenho as HQI 150w desligadas e só estão ligadas 2 T5 marine e 1 T5 branca. 

4.Por último, se houver alguém disponível para ceder macroalgas, agradeço, pois neste reinício também parece ser importante para além de desejar um efeito mais agradável (para já introduzi xénias e parecem bem e a crescer) já que não há peixes. :Smile: 

Obrigado.
Abraço

----------


## Almeida Oliveira

> No rescaldo dos acontecimentos e à espera que o aqua estabilize fazndo tpa´s de água salgada natural mais frequentes, introdução de bactérias, purple up e kalkwasser para além de um material filtrante que dura sensivelmente 6 meses (não sei agora o nome) estive a olhar para aquário e a achar que as macroalgas deveriam voltar ao contrário da minha decisão de me lançar nos corais desde Junho de 2011... e fica mais barato, também! Isso também e muito importante, nesta altura.
> 
> Algumas perguntas:
> 1.Introduzi camarões da nossa costa e tenho reparado que eles andam a comer a minha equipa de limpeza (eremitas). É normal, ou são os eremitas que morrem e eles apoderam-se da matéria morta?
> São muitos eremitas e nassários, mas já é a terceira vez que vejo os camarões a comer eremitas inteiros (já fora da concha).
> 
> 2.Qual o efeito de se introduzir bioballs no escumador? Tenho visto escumadores  dessa forma e pergunto-me qual o benefício? 
> 
> 3.Qual a melhor forma de aumentar a alga coralina? Neste momento tenho as HQI 150w desligadas e só estão ligadas 2 T5 marine e 1 T5 branca. 
> ...


Parabéns pelo novo "look" do fórum.  :Pracima: 

O aquário continua bem, com eremitas, nassários, camarões da nossa costa e xénias.

Gostaria que alguém se disponibilizasse para responder às questões colocadas, por favor.

Muito obrigado, desde já.

----------

